# Afwreck and Magoo



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got these two strains today, an eighth of each sent from Oregon. Must say they're the two firest buds I've ever had in america. Look beautiful smell so pungent either eight stinks up my room insanly . However I can't find any reviews for Magoo. Anyone tried this strain before and know its genetics? Would love to know the ratio of indica/sativa for Afwreck as well all I know is it's a hybrid.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 27, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Just got these two strains today, an eighth of each sent from Oregon. Must say they're the two firest buds I've ever had in america. Look beautiful smell so pungent either eight stinks up my room insanly . However I can't find any reviews for Magoo. Anyone tried this strain before and know its genetics? Would love to know the ratio of indica/sativa for Afwreck as well all I know is it's a hybrid.


i'm in oregon and grow afwreck. it is afgooey x trainwreck. not my fav.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you happen to know the Indica/Sativa ratio? I'm in a non legal state so anything of this quality is a god send.


----------



## og18 (Aug 27, 2012)

magoo is a local strain aka BLU MAGOO in the boulder aera if im not mistaken


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info, the Magoo is by far my favorite. Smells of candy and has a purplish hue. I was planning on picking up some Blackberry Cheesecake next that stuff looks bomb


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 28, 2012)

CrownMeKing said:


> Do you happen to know the Indica/Sativa ratio? I'm in a non legal state so anything of this quality is a god send.


i believe afgooey is a heavy indica, i'm not sure about trainwreck.







afwreck is the tall bitch in the back right. not a great photo, sorry.


----------



## CrownMeKing (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks amazing, I saw somewhere it was 70/30


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i believe afgooey is a heavy indica, i'm not sure about trainwreck.
> 
> 
> 
> afwreck is the tall bitch in the back right. not a great photo, sorry.


Does your afwreck stretch in flowering?? I'm running 6 afwreck indoors and they are stacking up buds super fast with zero stretch.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 28, 2012)

keepitcoastal said:


> Does your afwreck stretch in flowering?? I'm running 6 afwreck indoors and they are stacking up buds super fast with zero stretch.


the stretch is not that bad, but she is one of the leggier ones it seems. she is a quick, heavy yeilder. good cash crop.


----------

